# Drawings of my girls...



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

That is great! I cannot draw a box and make it look like a box. I am in awe of anyone that can draw/paint.

I know how much someone would treasure the drawings of a dog that has passed. I sure miss my boy Dakota ... it has been 4 months and not a day goes by without me thinking about him.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice job!!!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you! I only wish I could paint, but I can't.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's pretty good, nice job. I used to draw and paint alot , just don't have the time anymore.












 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are really good. I have a cousin with that talent and she works at Hallmark cards and sells art on the side...

I like to draw with pencil and pastel, but don't spend the time on it to really complete anything unless I'm in an "obsessed" mode which comes once every few years. Mostly I scribble having fun.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> That's pretty good, nice job. I used to draw and paint alot , just don't have the time anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yeah I wish I could paint, I try but get so frustrated and give up. I think I need more patience to paint. My next drawing is going to be Nellie, I've been practicing, but nothing good yet, I am very critical of myself..and I know how to take constructive criticism( from art in school). I was actually afraid to post these, I am to hard on myself.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Those are really good. I have a cousin with that talent and she works at Hallmark cards and sells art on the side...
> 
> I like to draw with pencil and pastel, but don't spend the time on it to really complete anything unless I'm in an "obsessed" mode which comes once every few years. Mostly I scribble having fun.


I know exactly what you mean! The mood has to hit me to get in drawing mode. I find too that when I am mad/p***ed I draw the best( I know weird).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> I know exactly what you mean! The mood has to hit me to get in drawing mode. I find too that when I am mad/p***ed I draw the best( I know weird).


My nephew is very talented, that boy can draw you everything, I've never seen anything like it. Let me see if I can find one of his drawings.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> My nephew is very talented, that boy can draw you everything, I've never seen anything like it. Let me see if I can find one of his drawings.


That would be great! I love seeing other people's drawings!:wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> That would be great! I love seeing other people's drawings!:wave:


Well he must of took his folder to his brothers house, I'll send you one when he gets back tomorrow afternoon.
She drew one of Peanut on the day we put her down, we where on our way home and I called the kids to let them know, when we got home here is a drawing of Peanut on the table and he signed it Love you Peanut.












 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, those are good drawings. I cant draw a straight line...... you should be very proud of yourself!!:appl:

Debbie & mason


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Well he must of took his folder to his brothers house, I'll send you one when he gets back tomorrow afternoon.
> She drew one of Peanut on the day we put her down, we where on our way home and I called the kids to let them know, when we got home here is a drawing of Peanut on the table and he signed it Love you Peanut.
> 
> 
> ...


Okay! Looking forward to it!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> awwww, those are good drawings. I cant draw a straight line...... you should be very proud of yourself!!:appl:
> 
> Debbie & mason


Thank you Debbie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are very cool. I like the second one the best. It really captures them the best.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Those are very cool. I like the second one the best. It really captures them the best.


Thank you! You always know how to say the right thing!


----------

